# DC area timeshares?



## DaveNV (Oct 11, 2009)

We're tentatively planning a vacation to DC in the Spring of 2011.  We're going to want to do the usual things - monuments, memorials, Smithsonian, and such.  Are there any timeshares in the Washington DC area other than the one in Old Town Alexandria?  Are motels/hotels the easiest way to go?  Any affordable (yeah, I know) guest houses anyone wants to recommend?  Has anyone done such a trip on a realistic budget?  I was stationed in DC in the Navy a long time ago, so have a fair idea of the area, but I'm sure a lot has changed.  I'd appreciate some ideas.

TIA,
Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2009)

Here are some good threads on this topic:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101164&highlight=washington

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94663&highlight=washington

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92237&highlight=washington

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87699&highlight=washington


----------



## urple2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wyndham's new national harbor will provide access to those areas. It doesn't appear the water taxi yet accesses those attractions but i see tour buses do.

http://www.nationalharbor.com/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 12, 2009)

urple2 said:


> Wyndham's new national harbor will provide access to those areas. It doesn't appear the water taxi yet accesses those attractions but i see tour buses do.
> 
> http://www.nationalharbor.com/




Bill,

My understanding is that National Harbor  isn't due to open until February 2010.  Is that correct?


Richard


----------



## urple2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Richard:

I think the opening is for fall of 2009. 

The online reservation system is down for the night to confirm that.


----------



## Don (Oct 12, 2009)

According to the check in calendar, 2/15/10 starts showing units available.


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 12, 2009)

Before we bought our week at FF Alexandria, we used to stay at Kalorama Guest house (near the zoo and the Woodley Park metro stop).  It was very reasonably priced at the time...you might take a look on- line !


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 15, 2009)

Dave, we stayed at the state plaza hotel. It is an older hotel that looks like it was a converted apartment house. So very much an older TS feel to it. It is a few blocks from the white house and Lincoln mem. & almost on the campus of GW univ. Very reasonable prices for DC.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.  This is just the kind of stuff I'm looking for.  We want to stay in the metro area, at least "metro close" to the main sights.  We won't likely waste time with a rental car unless it's for a day trip down to visit Monticello and the Shenandoah Valley.  (Is Luray Caverns still operating?)  Williamsburg and the other Colonial sights we'll save for another trip.  Since I'm retired military, I don't know if I can get into the Pentagon these days, but that'd be a cool place to visit, if possible.  Since 9/11, I'm sure it's harder to get into than it used to be..

I figure we'll fly into Reagan Int'l, and taxi or metro it to wherever we plan to stay, then take it from there.  I used to love walking all over downtown DC, and am curious to see how it's changed over the years.  (I drove a car in Jimmy Carter's Inaugural Parade, and it'd be kind of cool to revisit that route again.)

Now the big question is whether to try and plan this for cherry blossom season (first week of April?) or in the Fall, after the crowds are down.  Which do you think would be a better time to go?  I'm thinking Fall, because I know the timing of the opening of the blossoms along the Potomac can be varied, and it'd be just my luck to miss it by a week or two.  

Dave


----------



## Nancy (Oct 15, 2009)

*Ft Belvoir*

Consider staying on one of the DC bases like Ft. Belvoir or Ft. Myers.  

Nancy

ps.  Can get a bus from Ft. Belvoir to metro.

I think I'd try for Fall, but early before school trips start.


----------



## Dave&Linda (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad you mentioned you are retired military (as am I). There are plenty of military bases in the DC area where you can get housing, though most will mean you will need a car. However, whatever you can save by staying in base/post visitor quarters will definately offset what you would have to pay for a rental car. In addition to the places already mentioned there is Bolling and Andrew AFB, Anacostia Naval Station, and Fort Meade. I work on Bolling and the temporary quarters there appear to be for the most part vacant all times of the year. This is a retiree benefit you should take advantage of. Also, check out the Armed Forces Vacation Club website where you might find something of use. I'd recommend you try for September/October as the weather around here is much more stable (except for the oddball hurricane/tropical storm) than the Spring when you never know what will happen. And trying to figure out exactly when the cherry blossems will be out is a crap shoot. And Luray is definately open. Good luck and enjoy DC. Dave


----------



## Dave&Linda (Oct 15, 2009)

I should have mentioned that you should take a look at Solomon's Island Rec Center which is run by Patuxent Naval Base. They have a bunch of cottages/bungalos and other places available at very cheap prices. It is about 1.5-2 hours from DC but a great location right on the water and since it is run by the Navy you should be quite comfortable with the place. There should be plenty of availability in both the Spring and Fall when school is  in. Go here http://www.militarycampgrounds.us/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=123&Itemid=38


----------

